# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Προβληματάκι με AIWA AD-WX515

## kostas stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα. Αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο το παραπάνω μηχάνημα και ενώ δουλεύουν και τα δύο deck mia χαρά, δεν μου δουλεύουν τα κουμπιά rew και ffwd. Συγκεκριμένα μόλις τα πατάω μου τα ξανά πετάει έξω. Αν όμως τα κρατάω συνέχεια πατημένα τότε ακούγεται συνέχεια τακ-τακ χωρίς να γυρνάει η κασέτα. Το κασετόφωνο δεν παρουσιάζει κάποιο άλλο θέμα και παίζει κανονικά. Πηγαίνει κάπου το μυαλό σας? 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ezizu

Εφόσον είναι μεταχειρισμένο ίσως χρειάζεται κάποια συντήρηση στον μηχανισμό (ιμάντες,idler,λίπανση κ.λ.π.), ή μπορεί ακόμα να έχει κάποιο μηχανικό προβληματάκι (όπως π.χ. φθορά κάποιου γραναζιού κ.ο.κ. ) .

----------


## xsterg

τα κουμπια που λες δεν δουλευουν και στα δυο ντεκ? ποσα μοτερ εχει το καθε ντεκ? ο σηφης παραπανω σου εδωσε και μια κατευθυνση. ξεκινας απο ιμαντες. προσοχη με την λιπανση. μονο τοσο και εκει που χρειαζεται στα κασετοφωνα.

----------

ezizu (22-03-14), kostas stathopoulos (22-03-14)

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Θα ξεκινήσω με ιμάντες. Λίπανση που χρειάζεται και τι είναι το idler? 

Και στα 2deck δεν δουλεύει και έχουν ξεχωριστά μοτέρ. Το play δουλεύει κανονικά όμως.

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε είμαι άσχετος με αυτά.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Κατά 99% βρήκα το πρόβλημα. Θα επανέλθω με λεπτομέρειες.


Edit. Στο κυκλωμένο σημείο (φωτο 1) στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είχε υποδοχή για ιμάντα ο οποίος έπιανε πάνω στο μεγάλο κύλινδρο (φωτο 4,3) ( ο οποίος κούμπωνε στο καρφάκι κάτω από το μοτέρ) κάτω από το μοτέρ.

Αφαιρώντας το μεγάλο κύλινδρο βρήκα λιωμένα υπολείμματα από ιμάντα (φωτο 2).

Οπότε ψάχνω έναν ιμάντα που θα πιάνει στον μεγάλο κύλινδρο (φωτο 2,3) και θα καταλήγει στο κυκλωμένο σημείο (φωτο 1).


Μετρόντας με τον χάρακα είναι η απόσταση 5 cm. Οπότε τι ιμάντα θα χρησιμοποιήσω?


Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά και συγνώμη για το πως γράφω αλλά δεν ξέρω πως λέγονται τα εξαρτήματα.

----------


## xsterg

λοιπον. θα χρειαστεις ιμαντες για κασσετοφωνο. αφου εισαι πειραια η αθηνα θα ειναι ευκολο να βρεις. θα παρεις ενα σπαγγακι και θα κανεις την διαδρομη που θα ενακε ο ιμαντας. θα το κοψεις στο μηκος που καλυπτει την διαδρομη. με αυτο σαν οδηγο θα πας σε ενα καταστημα με ιμαντες και θα παρεις μερικους. καλο ειναι να παρεις διαφορα μεγεθη. το κυριοτερο ειναι να παρεις ελαφρα μικροτερο απο αυτο που θα βρεις. 
μια αλλη προσεγγιση της λυσης ειναι να απευθυνθεις στην αντιπροσωπεια. η τιμη ομως ειναι περιοριστικος παραγοντας. 
αλλη μια λυση ειναι ο εμπαυς. εχει ετοιμα κιτ ιμαντων για καθε τυπο κασσετοφωνου. μοεινεκτημα εκει ειναι ο χρονος παραδοσης. 
διαλεγεις και παιρνεις. 
καλη επισκευη.

----------

ezizu (22-03-14), kostas stathopoulos (22-03-14)

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Καλημέρα. το θετικό με αυτό μηχάνημα είναι ότι βγαίνει πανεύκολα ο μηχανισμός (4 βίδες), οπότε σε λίγο που θα πάω στον γιαννακόπουλο θα το πάρω μαζί μου.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Αγόρασα νέους  ιμάντες και δουλεύει τέλεια.  :Very Happy:  

Να ρωτήσω κάτι τελευταίο, την κεφαλή πως την καθαρίζω?

----------


## nyannaco

Μπατονέτα με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη.
Στην ανάγκη και με καθαρό οινόπνευμα, αλλά αμέσως σκούπισμα με καθαρό μαλακό βαμβακερό πανό, για να πάρει το νερό που αφήνει το οινόπνευμα.

----------

ezizu (22-03-14), kostas stathopoulos (22-03-14)

----------


## xsterg

ευχομαι καλες ακροασεις φιλε μου!!

----------

kostas stathopoulos (22-03-14)

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.

----------


## vlahoskwn

μπραβο κωστα χερωμαι πολυ!!!!
εγω του εδωσα το deck

----------

kostas stathopoulos (22-03-14)

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα. Να πω ότι το κασετόφωνο λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Σήμερα παρατήρησα μια δυσλειτουργία (δεν επηρεάζει την αναπαραγωγή) στο deck 2 (το οποίο κάνει την εγγραφή και είχαν σπάσει οι βάσεις που βίδωνε όλος ο μηχανισμός της κασέτας) είναι ότι μόλις πατάω το pause μου πετάει το play έξω κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με το deck 1.  Πιο πολύ με νοιάζει να μάθω τι φταίει παρά να το διορθώσω γιατί δεν το πατάω ποτέ το pause. Δεν με καίει να το διορθώσω γιατί όπως είπα και πιο πάνω έχουν σπάσει οι βάσει που βιδώνει ο μηχανισμός και είναι δύσκολο να τ πετύχω πάλι ακριβώς.

Τι λέτε ότι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## xsterg

απο μακρυα τι να σου πω!! βγαλε καμια φωτογραφια και βλεπουμε!

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

OK. Όταν βρω χρόνο θα ανεβάσω. Νόμιζα ότι ήταν κάτι συγκεκριμένο  αλλά δεν θα το φτιάξω γιατί δεν το πατάω το pause.

----------

